# Lancaster County PA snow



## BFBoss (Jan 16, 2011)

First snowflakes of the season are falling, mixed with rain now. Supposed to turn into all snow by 1 then snow all day. Got the trucks and blowers ready yesterday. Well see what happens.


----------



## jmorgan71587 (Sep 7, 2011)

Changed over about a hour ago here in Ephrata have about a inch on truck and ground just has light coating.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

It's coming down nicely here in Pottstown, PA. Finely turned to all snow. Mostly a mix @ 8:30 this morning. Grass is almost totally covered, but nothing on the hard surfaces yet. 

There was some slush in the local WAWA parking lot.


----------



## BFBoss (Jan 16, 2011)

Im wondering how much longer it will snow


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

It wasn't long enough!  Hopefully we'll see some more snow soon!


----------



## BFBoss (Jan 16, 2011)

@GreenManEnvy
We plowed, there was a good 3 inches of slushy snow on the hard surfaces, more on the sidewalks. Yeah i hope we have a snowy winter too. That would make everyone happy


----------

